# Hey from the Great Lakes!



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

New to the Forum!  So to say a little bit about myself, I live in Michigan, and like most everyone here, simply adore horses. I ride many different horses, but manly ride two. One is a haflinger, 13 years old simply adorable! The other is a very stubborn Quarter Horse, he hates any work that he may have to do, but I still love working with him! I love riding and am hoping to find others to talk to that love it also, there arent many people where I'm from that like talking about horses!:shock:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I'm from Michigan as well. Hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks! I'm hoping to learn more to better my riding expirience!


----------



## ShortyHorse11 (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! I used to live in MI. I live in IL now but I rode in MI for a lot of years!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks! What type of hroses do ya'll ride?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! :wave:


----------



## ShortyHorse11 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have two Tennessee Walkers that my husband and I trail ride and two quarter horses that I barrel race.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! I ride Paint/QH's.


----------



## tecara (Nov 28, 2011)

Michigan here as well... Just outside of Flint. Just recently getting back into horses and loving every minute of it... welcome to the forum...I just love it here hope you find it helpful as well!!!


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I used to live in Michigan, now SW Missouri is my home. I have two horses, a sweet gentle and very kind and smart red dun QH and and nasty, stubborn, and mule-ish Halflinger.

hahahaha.

I lease the Halfie. She is a good pony, but she is not an affectionate horse, whereas my QH is pretty affectionate. He is happy to stand tied for grooming and pets and enjoys being ridden.

The halfie, ugh. She tolerates all human contact and as soon as the halter is off she is GONE.

Good to meet you.


----------



## legyield768 (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome, I'm also from Michigan, from the Oakland county area. I hope you enjoy the forum!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks ya'll. I'm from the St. Joseph area (Berrien County) and so far I have found the forum very helpful


----------



## LAhorses (Jan 5, 2012)

I am from the midland area and just getting into horses. We have a mustang and a quarter horse. They aren't happy right now because everything is a mud pit!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh you guys aren't too far from me! I'm in Kalamazoo county.


----------



## tierneylove09 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi there! I'm from Michigan also, north west oakland county  Welcome!


----------

